# Melon is a weirdo...



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

He is incapable of lying down like a normal dog.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Looks like our girls have something in common as Melon :wink:


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

LOL - Love it!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

lol great pics! melon is a stunning!


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

LOl, and that last one, wow how can he even sleep like that?


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

LOL! Those are great! They got me laughing! :biggrin:


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

Hahaha! Great pictures! They are too funny. My boys sleep in all kinds of funny positions!


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

Yeah I don't know how he finds those positions comfortable! 

DaneMama, that puppy pic with the little feeties in the air is sooooo cute!


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Oh my gosh, so funny! They got me laughing. Glad to know I don't have the only Goofball!

This is what it looks like at our house.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

khan, natalie, and savage destiny. thank you for my sunday laugh.

those pictures are priceless.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

My goodness! It seems Ania is the only LADY around here! She curls up in a dignified little ball.:drama:

Very cute, though. Such silly doggies! :tongue:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

anytime, richelle, if you want to prove that with a pic of lady ania......we're ready for it


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

Riddle is a tidy sleeper- she either burrows under the covers or curls up into a Riddleball. 

Sometimes she has company too!


----------

